# Why Backroll?



## bluesage (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi all, im not sure why people backroll after spraying a surface. I can understand if the product is thick - like an Elastomeric product - and you want to roll out any air bubbles and make sure all the nooks and crannies are covered and filled. 

But I have heard both sides that for regular painting - like Superpaint (for example), on a smooth or vinyl (for example) repaint of an exterior (for example).

I just wanted to know if you do or dont and why....

thanks for shedding light on this!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I Don't, wanna know why? Cause I don't spray.:lol:


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

backrolling is used for better paint adhesion to the surface>>>


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am glad I am not the only one that does not spray exteriors. I figure that you need to back roll porous surfaces such as wood to work the product in properly. I just do not like seeing exteriors sprayed. They seem to not be back rolled/brushed, painters seem to think a shield controls the overspray, etc.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Spraying is not evil. It can, and sometimes should, be done for a number of reasons. 

Backrolling also helps with leveling and consistency. Sometimes it will allow the texture from the stipple to cover better, avoid flashing, or even make it look like it hasn't been sprayed. The texture can also help in touching up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't backroll, especially the horizontal style siding. I tend to backroll only when the surface is rough, like (for example) T111. :thumbsup:

I spray as much as possible. I have never rolled a whole house without spraying first. I have painted a house by brush only, once. 

J


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Like anything, there are times when something makes since, or something doesn't. Most times exterior spraying does, and most times back rolling or back brushing that spray job does too. Every situation involves an efficient proper solution. Only brushing, or only spraying, to me, usually doesn't make much since.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

(click on the menu to jump to your next selection)
---------------EXTERIOR--------------- 


*THE BEST METHOD TO APPLY THE PAINT*
*Q**uestion*
I have several contractors quoting on painting the exterior of my home. However, when questioned on what is the best method to apply the paint (hand brush or sprayer), they are as many opinions as there are contractors. My home is located in Raleigh, NC and the exterior siding is hardboard. 
*Answer*
Basically, both spraying and brushing are fine, so long as the paint is put on at the proper spread rate (sq. ft./gallon). Spraying will provide a smoother appearance, and less chance for mildew to get into brush marks and grow. With spraying, the painter has to be careful about getting a full coat onto areas that are next to areas that won't be painted, so careful masking must be done. Some people think sprayed paint will not adhere as well as if brushed, but we have not seen that, so long as the surface has been properly prepared. 
This is from PQI


----------

